# Masterbuilt Meat Probe Not Accurate



## texherman

I just got a 40' masterbuilt electric smoker.  I've done a few things on it and its doing well.  But doing a pork loin today and the meat probe said its at 145 which seemed impossible so I stuck in a different one and of course it was way under.  Anyone else have this problem with the smoker's meat probe?


----------



## themule69

Everyone has had that problem as well as the set temp is not correct. You need to forget about it and use a good TESTED thermometer. I see this is your first post. When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so everyone will give you a proper SMF welcome?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## driedstick

Yep get a trusted therm I have the MES 30 and it is about 25* off - good luck and welcome to the forum

DS


----------



## texherman

Ok thanks.  Where can I order that thermometer?


----------



## driedstick

Tex you can get the maverick here on the forum form one of our great sponsors

 http://www.amazenproducts.com/default.asp

If you want an instant read one you can get the Termopen from thermoworks here at this link

 http://www.thermoworks.com/products/thermapen/

Good luck 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## texherman

driedstick said:


> Tex you can get the maverick here on the forum form one of our great sponsors
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/default.asp
> 
> If you want an instant read one you can get the Termopen from thermoworks here at this link
> 
> http://www.thermoworks.com/products/thermapen/
> 
> Good luck
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> DS


Thanks!  THis may be a stupid question but will that one work with the Masterbuilt smoker I have?  I guess what I am asking is I'm worried the wire from the meat probe will have to come out the door so I don't want to break the seal.  So I'm assuming that isn't a problem?


----------



## timberjet

Not a problem. Some have drilled a hole or 2 as well.


----------



## driedstick

Tex, if you want the Maverick you can get it from one our our sponsors here on the forum 


TexHerman said:


> Thanks!  THis may be a stupid question but will that one work with the Masterbuilt smoker I have?  I guess what I am asking is I'm worried the wire from the meat probe will have to come out the door so I don't want to break the seal.  So I'm assuming that isn't a problem?


Timber has you covered also, but on my MES I just shut the door on the wire no problems so far. I also have a fridge built smoker and do the same with it. No stupid questions here!!!! That is why we are here, 

You can also drop it down thru the vent opening also if you wanted. 

DS


----------



## bombdawgity

I second running it through the vent hole. I don't like drilling holes in things in case there is a problem down the road and something like that voiding a warranty.


----------



## tropics

BombDawgity said:


> I second running it through the vent hole. I don't like drilling holes in things in case there is a problem down the road and something like that voiding a warranty.


X2 on that


----------



## Bearcarver

BombDawgity said:


> I second running it through the vent hole. I don't like drilling holes in things in case there is a problem down the road and something like that voiding a warranty.


X 3 on through the vent.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Imagine my surprise that the MES meat probe is inaccurate...


----------



## Bearcarver

TexHerman said:


> I just got a 40' masterbuilt electric smoker.  I've done a few things on it and its doing well.  But doing a pork loin today and the meat probe said its at 145 which seemed impossible so I stuck in a different one and of course it was way under.  Anyone else have this problem with the smoker's meat probe?


One thing I forgot to mention:

If your meat probe said 145° in one Pork Loin, and you took it out & put it in another one & that one was different, that doesn't mean your probe was off----That means the other Loin was different.

If you would have put a tested probe in the same Loin as the one you got 145° in, and that read different, that would mean your probe was wrong.

Bear


----------



## jebster62

Found out that my masterbuilt meat probe wasn't working, so masterbuilt sent new controller and meat probe, then it did same thing the temperature was about 230 without any heat on, after monitoring it for about 5 minutes with just the power on and no heat it started to drop, found out that it will stabilize correctly if you just leave the power on with no heat, probably have to do this everytime. I am going to order a good wireless meatprobe and not mess with it, good luck


----------



## jebster62

If you leave the power on the masterbuilt digital smoker with no heat for about 2 hours or so the meatprobe will finally drop and stabilize in temperature, might have to do this everytime,  at least it worked for me, I'm going to buy a good wireless meatprobe.


----------



## vincev

texherman said:


> I just got a 40' masterbuilt electric smoker.  I've done a few things on it and its doing well.  But doing a pork loin today and the meat probe said its at 145 which seemed impossible so I stuck in a different one and of course it was way under.  Anyone else have this problem with the smoker's meat probe?


----------



## vincev

jebster62 said:


> Found out that my masterbuilt meat probe wasn't working, so masterbuilt sent new controller and meat probe, then it did same thing the temperature was about 230 without any heat on, after monitoring it for about 5 minutes with just the power on and no heat it started to drop, found out that it will stabilize correctly if you just leave the power on with no heat, probably have to do this everytime. I am going to order a good wireless meatprobe and not mess with it, good luck





driedstick said:


> Tex, if you want the Maverick you can get it from one our our sponsors here on the forum
> 
> Timber has you covered also, but on my MES I just shut the door on the wire no problems so far. I also have a fridge built smoker and do the same with it. No stupid questions here!!!! That is why we are here,
> 
> You can also drop it down thru the vent opening also if you wanted.
> 
> DS


I pinched my probe wire in the door and it stop working. I ordered a nee probe, you tubed  how to install it (not complicated) but of course the new probe temp way, way off.   Shame because the old one was actually very accurate 
The new probe shows the same temp as the current temp of the inside of the smoker.  They seemed to be linked. Anyone have Any ideas if I need to reset the electronics to calibrate the new probe ?


----------

